# Why clomid instead of torem?



## pieguy (Jul 11, 2011)

This question has been bothering me a lot lately and was hoping somebody could put my curiosity to rest. Why do people not use torem in place of clomid for pct at 100/100/50/50? People on other boards rave about the rapid recovery on torem without the emotional issues and go on to say LH levels increase way faster then when on clomid. They also mention torem is not harmful to lipids and when combined with aromasin, seems like the best PCT regiment possible.

I did a forum search and found a sticky by heavyiron saying torem is good stuff, but he doesn't elaborate or mention it in his other stickies. Are people on this board overlooking toremifene as the best PCT SERM?


----------

